# Finale vs Sibelius and Photoscore



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2018)

I just started a Fundamentals of Music at the local community college. It is pretty basic, but it has beginning composition so I'm sure I will get something out of it. 

Anyway, I grabbed the educational discount version of Finale for $99. Seemed like the best deal at the time, plus there was a cross-grade price to Sibelius education at the time that would have made it worthwhile. Of course, now I can't find it. 

So, question - further reading on these posts makes me think i should have gone with Sibelius. And Sibelius offers an upgraded discount for Photoscore and AudioScore ultimate and Notate me for $599. Is this worth it? I can't find much of anything on Photoscore. AudioScore doesn't have good reviews. This is an extra $300 over the educational discount price. 

I'm trying to grab it this year because they don't have a lot of evening music classes I can take. And most online learning doesn't get the ed discount. 

Thanks!


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2018)

Okay, I found the crossgrade. I think I will just go with that.


----------



## Rob (Sep 1, 2018)

Been using finale for sixteen years now and I must say that I quite like it... if you really get to know it it can do pretty much anything. And now with Noteperformer compatibility it's a great software for composing... just sayin'


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2018)

Rob said:


> Been using finale for sixteen years now and I must say that I quite like it... if you really get to know it it can do pretty much anything. And now with Noteperformer compatibility it's a great software for composing... just sayin'


That was actually one of the reasons I was looking at Sibelius - I wasn't sure Noteperformer would work well with Finale. I've been reading mixed things as to how well the beta works. I will try it now that I found the crossgrade is not tied to the educational version.


----------

